# filter in photoshop importieren??



## do it (23. März 2003)

Wie importiere/füge ich einen neuen filter in ps 7 ein?
Ich hab den Filter/effekt jetzt einfach  in Photoshop/plugins/filter 
eingefügt aber er zeigt ihn nicht an...

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, 
ich weiss is ne dumme newb frage aber ich kriegs halt nich hin 
;-)


----------



## Hercules (23. März 2003)

da musst du einfach in den ordner wo du ps installiert hast gehen und dan zusatzmodule ... dann filter dort fügst du dann deinen filter ein...


----------



## do it (23. März 2003)

Fein, danke...


----------

